# ♥♥♥ اهدى للعضو اللى تحبه هدية ♥♥♥



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*
اذيكم يا احلى اعضاء 
النهاردة بقى جاتلى فكرة مختلفة عن بقيت الفواكير اللى بتجيلى 
طبعا المنتدى بيتمتع بروح المحبة والاخوة بين الاعضاء 
وده اللى خلانى فكرت فى الفكرة 
فكرة موضوعى المرة دى 
هتزود بينا المحبة  والاخوة  
وهى ان كل عضو يدخل 
يختار عضو
ويكتب اسمه ويهديله 
كلمة**
 شعر*
ترنيمة 
*اغنية
صورة 
** وردة *​*





تصميم
المهم يختار عضو واحد فقط 
علشان ندى فرصة لكل الاعضاء تختار وتهدى لاصحابها واحبابها 
هدف الموضوع اننا هنحس اد ايه اننا قريبين من بعض وبنحب بعض 
واكيد كلنا هننبسط لما نلاقى حد  من اخواتنا بيهدلنا هدية
مستنية تفاعلكم فى الموضوع *
* ويارب دايما على المحبة متجمعين 
فى احلى واجمل منتدى 





الوردة دى لكل اخواتى اعضاء المنتدى 
واكيد هشارك معاكم فى الموضوع 
بتمنى فكرة الموضوع تعجبكم 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2013)

الاول ايه يابنتي ماسورة مواضيعك دي اللي طرشقت في المنتدي
انا يادوب بطلع من موضوع ليكي بدخل في موضوع
انا مش بحسد صدقيني انا بنق بس:new6:

بس بجد الفوكيرة المره دي تجنن
حلوة جداااا يابيبي
تسلم كل فكاكيرك:fun_lol:

وبما انك قولتي واكدتي اننا ننهدي اي حاجه لعضو واحد بس
يبقا اكيد انا ههدي ليكي انتي الاغنيه دي
[YOUTUBE]8s-w10K1pz4[/YOUTUBE]
اجدع صحاب 
صحابي من صغري دول اللي يمشوا معايا دغري
دول اغلي ناس هما الاساس 

وربنا يخليكي ليا يارب يااجدع اخت واحلي صاحبة:love34:

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*5555555555555
النهاردة الخميس انا قولت افجر ماسورة المواضيع مرة واحدة 
علشان ارتاح اد شهر كدا ولا حاجة هههههههههه 
ميرسى يا روح قلبى على الاغنية الروعة دى اللى بموت فيها 
ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب 

يا اجمل واحلى اخت شوفتها 
ماشفوتش فى حياتى زيها 
بتمنالك السعادة والهنا 
ودايما مبسوطة يا عمرى انا 
ياللى ضحكتك بتفرح قلبى انا 
ولو يوم زعلتى بحزن عليكى انا 
ويارب دايما اصحاب سوا 
ولا يوم نفترق مهما جرى 

ايه رايك فى الشعر ده 
عصيدة جديدة ليفتها وانا طالعة على السلم ههههههههه 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *5555555555555
> النهاردة الخميس انا قولت افجر ماسورة المواضيع مرة واحدة
> علشان ارتاح اد شهر كدا ولا حاجة هههههههههه
> ميرسى يا روح قلبى على الاغنية الروعة دى اللى بموت فيها
> ...


بقا كدا بتخمسي في وشي:shutup22:
وبعدين النهارده السبت مش الخميس:new6:

ربنا يخليكي ليا ياحبيبتي 
وشكرا عالشعر اجامد دا
طلعتي شاعرة يامضروبة وانا اعرفش:new6:

يخليكي ليا ارورتي:flowers:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بقا كدا بتخمسي في وشي:shutup22:
> وبعدين النهارده السبت مش الخميس:new6:
> 
> ربنا يخليكي ليا ياحبيبتي
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه 
شعر ايه يا بنتى قال شعر قال 
ده كلمتين كدا وقعوا منى :fun_lol:
ويخليكى ليا يارب يا روح قلبى *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*فكرة جميلة أوي يا رورو .. دايماً متألقة 

احب اهدي الاغنية ديه 


ليويو اختي الجميلة


ملحوظة :- انا مشفتش الفيديو ^_^ مينفعش يشتغل علي الموب .. 


فكرة جميلة يا رورو*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*الموضوع جامد طحن يارورو
بس انا نفسى الهداية تبقى لناس كتير
بس انتى قولتى حد واحد
فالواحد دور ونخور عشان يقول مين اقرب واحد يابت يويو
مين اقرب واحد يابت يويو
مين اقرب واحد يابت يويو
وبعدين قولت اوووووووووبا خلاص لقيته
هو ولد كدة لما دخل المنتدى كان نشيط اوى ودمه خفيف وحبوب اوى وطيوب بس بيزعل وياخد على خاطره بسرعة
هو امير المنتدى

هو
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*

الواد
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
كيمو كونو
ومعلش هديتى بسيطة اوى بس اصلى هبلة فى التصميم اوى ومش بعرف ومش تقولى اشمعنا الصورة دى
انا بحب الصورة دى اوى ^_^
اتفضل


*​


----------



## max mike (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*مع احترامى وحبى لكل اعضاء المنتدى
بس بهدى الوردة لماى روك لجهوده وخدمته الرائعة من اجل المنتدى​*


​


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

فكره جميله اوى يا رورو 
انا بقى ببعت الورد ده لواثقه 
:Flower:


----------



## tamav maria (16 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل يارورو 
كل مواضيعك مميزه
بس انا محتاره ابعت الورده لمين
دا انا عندي ليستة اسماء مش قادره اختار شخص واحد بس منهم - اقولك سيبني افكر وارجع لك تاني هههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 ديسمبر 2013)

بهدى الورد و الرساله دى  لاخى 

*الباحث عن الراعي الصالح *​


----------



## kalimooo (16 ديسمبر 2013)

اكيد ها شوف شو بدي اهدي ولمين
طولي بالك شوي حتى فكر

ههههههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 ديسمبر 2013)

انا باحب جميع الاعضاء بالمنتدى
لذلك اهدى للجميع اجمل باقة من الزهور الجميلة


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2013)

بهدى الجميع حبى وأحترامى
وأطيب الأمنيات بعام سعيد
يعم فيه السلام


----------



## روزا فكري (16 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوعك جميل يارورو كالعاده حبيبتي

انا طبعا بحب اعضاء كتير هنا في المنتدي
وبجد هما اخواتي وصحابي وابائي
وامهاتي
فانا بهدي كل حد منهم الصوره دي









وبقولهم يارب سنه سعيده عليكو كلها خير وبركه
وفرح وسرور ويارب يحقق كل امانيكو
ويملي حياتكم نور محبته​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*ربنا يديم محبتكم لبعض يا احلى اخوات فى احلى منتدى 
بالمناسبة الناس اللى بتفكر 
هو انا بنزل امتحان ثانوية عاملة وانا معرفش هههههههههههههههه 
منتظراكم طبعا تنوروا الموضوع 
*ملحووووووظة بسيطة :
*ممكن جدا اللى اهدى هدية لشخص 
يدخل يهدى هدية لحد غيره 
مش هيهدى مرة ويمشى يعنى
وهذا للعلم هههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*انا بهدى الورد ده لحبيبتى واختى 
وقدوتى دودو دونا حبيبة قلبى 
وبحب اقولها ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبيبتى 
ويحققلك كل امنياتك اللى بتتمنيها 
ويحققلك موضوعك اللى مستنياه 
ويفرحك 




*​


----------



## soul & life (16 ديسمبر 2013)

الله عليكى وعلى افكارك يا رورو بجد افكارك جميلة 
لكن يا بنتى مالك بخيلة ليه كده عضو واحد فقط حرام عليكى يا رورو انتى بتحوطينا فى مأزق كده طيب انتى عارفة المنتدى باسم الصليب  كله اعضاء اجمل واروع من بعضهم اختار مين وانسى مين  الموقف صعب صعب
ولكى اخرج من عنق الزجاجة ههههه ومزعلش احبابى  بنسيانى
انا ههدى الوردة  ...
لماما حبيبتى  .. ماما أمة :ab4:

وبقول لكل الاخوة والاخوات البنانيت والشباب النساء والرجال ..
متزعلوش هننتظر الموضوع القادم من رورو ايهاب تبحبها علينا شوية هههه
ونوزع كادوهات وبنانيل وبالونات


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> الله عليكى وعلى افكارك يا رورو بجد افكارك جميلة
> لكن يا بنتى مالك بخيلة ليه كده عضو واحد فقط حرام عليكى يا رورو انتى بتحوطينا فى مأزق كده طيب انتى عارفة المنتدى باسم الصليب  كله اعضاء اجمل واروع من بعضهم اختار مين وانسى مين  الموقف صعب صعب
> ولكى اخرج من عنق الزجاجة ههههه ومزعلش احبابى  بنسيانى
> انا ههدى الوردة  ...
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههه ظالمانى يا نيفو 
ماهو عضو واحد ليه بقى 
قوليلى ليه علشان كل يوم تدخلى تهدى لعضو من احبابك واخواتك 
وبكدا مش هتزعلى حد اى خدمة يا ستى عدى الجمايل 
وكمان لو طلعتى فوق شوية انا كتبت ملحوظة هههههه 
انك تقدرى كل شوية تدخلى تهدى هدية للعضو اللى تحبيه 
فهمتى على هههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## grges monir (16 ديسمبر 2013)

اتهدوا خلينا نعرف نرد على اللى فات الاول ههههه


----------



## soul & life (16 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه ظالمانى يا نيفو
> ماهو عضو واحد ليه بقى
> قوليلى ليه علشان كل يوم تدخلى تهدى لعضو من احبابك واخواتك
> وبكدا مش هتزعلى حد اى خدمة يا ستى عدى الجمايل
> ...




اهاااا   هههههههههه تصدقى ظلمتك 
معلش يا رورو بفتكرك تقصدى انه ليا وردة واحدة بس لعضو واحد 
ههههههههه معلش العتب على النظر
عموما اهى اول وردة انا خلاص اهديتها بكرة علينا وعليكى بخير بقا اشوف ههديها لمين :t9:


----------



## mary naeem (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*ويكتب اسمه ويهديله *
*رورو ايهاب* *
كلمة*
*دائما موضوعايك رائعة*
* شعر*
*يا احلي وردة فى بستان المنتدى*
ترنيمة 
يا يسوع تعبان (انا بحبها قوي)​*​اغنية
(أواخر الشتاء) لأليسا
صورة 




​** وردة *

​*



 تصميم








​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> *ويكتب اسمه ويهديله *
> *رورو ايهاب**
> كلمة*
> *دائما موضوعايك رائعة*
> ...


*مارى حبيبتى مش عارفة اقولك ايه على اﻻهداء الرائع ده*
*وكمان اهدتينى كل الموجود *
*ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى وميرسى جدا لزوقك *​


----------



## bent el noor (16 ديسمبر 2013)

افكارك كلها حلوة يارورو بالذات اللى بتيجى فى الفجرية ههههههههه

انا هاهدى اول هدية لحبيبتى ماريا ماريا 
انا عارفه انها بتحب امى العذرا زىى بالظبط 
فاجيبتلك يامرمورة صورة لام النور ومعاها ورد ليكى حبيبتى ، يارب تعجبك


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2013)

كالعاده يا رورو موضوع رائع 
انا بهدى رورو اجمل ورده 





وكل فرد فى المنتدى اجمل ورد 





​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> كالعاده يا رورو موضوع رائع
> انا بهدى رورو اجمل ورده
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسى ياماما يا حبيبتى *

*ربنا ميحرمنيش منك ابدا يارب *
*وميرسى جدا للوردة انا بموت فى الورد*
*ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى *
*كان نفسى اهديكى اجمل بوكيه ورد بس انا داخلة من الفون*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

بسم الصليب عليكي يارورو
بتجيبي افكار ايه دا ^_*

فكره حلوه اوي

دا بوكيه ورد كل اللي هيعدي من هنا ياخد ورده في ايديه وهو ماشي 
^_^ ^_^














وبهدي لتوته ورور يعني روحي وقلبي
واقرب اخوات صديقات ليا 
أموووووووووووواه 





للابد 

ولي عوده اصل حبايبي كتييييييييييير هنا :08:
​


----------



## روزا فكري (16 ديسمبر 2013)

بما انك يارورو سمحتلنا ندخل تاني وتالت 

فانا هادخل المره واهدي الورده دي
لحبيبتي وجارتي نيفو (سول اند ليف)







وكمان هاهديها اول حرف من اسمها






واحب اقولها اني بجد بحبك اوي
ويارب يجي اليوم اللي اشوفك فيه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بسم الصليب عليكي يارورو
> بتجيبي افكار ايه دا ^_*
> 
> فكره حلوه اوي
> ...


روما يا روح قلبى ميرسى ليكى يا بيبى 
انا بجيب الافكار دى من محبتى ليكم 
ميرسى لزوقك يا قلبى 
وميرسة للصورة الروعة دى 
انتى وباتو حبايب قلبى 
ربنا يخليكم ليا وميحرمنيش منكم ابدا يارب 
امووووووواه مؤقت ﻻنى داخلة من الفون 
لحد ما اعرف اهديلك حاجة


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*روزا يا قلبى التوبيك ملك الجميع مش مرة واحدة بس *
*ﻻ ياقمر كل ما تحبى تهدى حاجة لحد *
*تدخلى على طول *
*والتوبيك نور بيكى يا روح قليى *​


----------



## Samir poet (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*بهدى لكل اعضاء المنتدى الورد الجميل*
*دااا ويارب يعجبهم *

*



*
*وبهدى الترنيمة دى لكل اللى قريبآ منى وهم
كريس 
بنت الكنيسة 
بنت المسيح
حبو اعدائكم
ماريا ماريا
تماف ماريا
واثقة فيك يارب
رورو ايهاب
ايموندا
ايمليا
+ايرينى+
يويو جسيس
انت شبعى
عبود عبدة عبود
كريزى مان
كليمو
ابن يسوعنا
كوبتك اوفرى2
وادى الترنيمة يارب تعجبكم*
[YOUTUBE]L-raEvOGNyk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> اتهدوا خلينا نعرف نرد على اللى فات الاول ههههه


*جرجس مش هتهد واللى عندك اعمله هههههه 
وبعدين حد قالك رد ايه الناس دى ياربى :gy0000:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​*ميرسى جدا ياسمير للاهداء وللورد الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك 
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*لو آعرف آن آلتوبيك دآ بيوزعوآ فيه هدآيآ كنت جيت هنآ من زمآن

سُبحآن آلله

آلتوبيك جآي فى آلتوقيت ،،

ثآنيكيو 

"Ro"

علي آلتوبيك آلمُميز

وربنآ يقدرني وآبعت لكل آخ هديه


آلهديه دي للخآدم آلجميل

"خآدم آلبتول"






​*


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2013)

بهدى  لرورو صاحبة المووضوع لقمة القاضى
عشان تسد وتسكت شوية ههههه


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2013)

بوكية ورد لكل اعضاء منتدانا الجميل


​


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2013)

اهداء خاص  للعضوة الجميلة واثقة
اخر من تشرفت بمعرفتهم واكتسبت  صديقة جميلة بحق


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> بهدى  لرورو صاحبة المووضوع لقمة القاضى
> عشان تسد وتسكت شوية ههههه


*هههههههههههههه 
طب انا عاملة دايت رغم انى بموت فيها 
اﻻقيش عندك حاجة دايت
*


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> طب انا عاملة دايت رغم انى بموت فيها
> اﻻقيش عندك حاجة صيامى
> *


هو انتى بتعمليها بالسمنة  ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> هو انتى بتعمليها بالسمنة  ههههههههه


*ﻻ يابنى انا اقصد حاجة للدايت بس انت عارف 
بقى الفون ممل
وبعدين انا صلحتها فوق هههههه 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*بهدى الورد ده لبتول روح قلبى 
وبقولها ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب 
ونفضل طول عمرنا اصحاب واخوات 
*​*




*​


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بهدى الورد ده لبتول روح قلبى
> وبقولها ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب
> ونفضل طول عمرنا اصحاب واخوات
> *​*
> ...


حلاوتكم زيى هناء وشيرين كدة ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*بهدى الورد دى لروح قلبى كمان 
روما وبقولها ربنا ميحرمنيش منك يا قلبى 
ويخليكى ليا ونفضل انا وانتى وبتول 
طول عمرنا اصحاب *



​


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بهدى الورد دى لروح قلبى كمان
> روما وبقولها ربنا ميحرمنيش منك يا قلبى
> ويخليكى ليا ونفضل انا وانتى وبتول
> طول عمرنا اصحاب *
> ...


انتى ف ى فرح يابنتى ناقص تقولى وانا والحتة والجيران اللى فوق واللى تحت ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> انتى ف ى فرح يابنتى ناقص تقولى وانا والحتة والجيران اللى فوق واللى تحت ههههههه


*مش عارفة ايه الناس اللى بتدخل فى حياه كل الناس 
بطريقة تضايق كل الناس :a63:*


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش عارفة ايه الناس اللى بتدخل فى حياه كل الناس
> بطريقة تضايق كل الناس :a63:*


مش تدخل دى وجهة نظر عن موضوعك اللى من حق اى عضو يعلق علية براحتة  *:a63:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مش تدخل دى وجهة نظر عن موضوعك اللى من حق اى عضو يعلق علية براحتة  *:a63:*


*الموضوع معمول للاهدائات مش للغلاسة هههههههههه 
ادخل اهدى الناس مش ترخم على خلق الله :a63::a63::a63:*


----------



## جوجو وحيد (18 ديسمبر 2013)

معلش على التاخير نظرا للظروف الجويه :36_1_31: لو ههدى حاجه ههديك انتى يا رورو:36_3_16::36_3_21: وبجد انتى فى قلبى ليكى مكان كبير:11_6_204: وليكى منى:36_3_11:


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> معلش على التاخير نظرا للظروف الجويه :36_1_31: لو ههدى حاجه ههديك انتى يا رورو:36_3_16::36_3_21: وبجد انتى فى قلبى ليكى مكان كبير:11_6_204: وليكى منى:36_3_11:



*دايما مشاركاتك بتموتنى من الضحك يا جوجو *
*سلامتك يا حبيبتى معلشى بقى حد قالك تسكنى فى الاسكندرية ههههه *
*حبيبتى ميرسى ليكى اووووووى *
*مش عارفة اقولك ايه بجد على اهدائك الجميل ده *
*ر بنا يخليكى ليا يارب يا حبيبتى وانا كمان ربنا يعلم بغلاوتك فى قلبى *
*وفرصة بقى اهديكى حاجة اشمعنا انا هههههههه *




​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (18 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *دايما مشاركاتك بتموتنى من الضحك يا جوجو *
> *سلامتك يا حبيبتى معلشى بقى حد قالك تسكنى فى الاسكندرية ههههه *
> *حبيبتى ميرسى ليكى اووووووى *
> *مش عارفة اقولك ايه بجد على اهدائك الجميل ده *
> ...


تسلميلى :smil2:اه ا رورو على الجو عندنا :1099cj:ماله يعنى لو كنت رضيت بالعريس اللى جالى من الصعيد مش كان زمانى مدفيه:186fx: يلا خيرها فى غيرها:crying: قوليلى صحيح نصك التانى فين  نامت بدرى ولا ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> تسلميلى :smil2:اه ا رورو على الجو عندنا :1099cj:ماله يعنى لو كنت رضيت بالعريس اللى جالى من الصعيد مش كان زمانى مدفيه:186fx: يلا خيرها فى غيرها:crying: قوليلى صحيح نصك التانى فين  نامت بدرى ولا ايه


*هههههههههههههههههه علشان متتبتريش على النعمة بعد كدا 
نصى التانى كانت عند بلبل واخر حاجة اعرفها ان اخوكى كان هيرجع يخدها 
ولحد دلوقتى لاحس ولا خبر ولا اعرف رجعت ولا لا 
وبعدين انتى بسألينى انا هههههههه
انا عاوزة اتصل بيها بس الوقت اتاخر المفروض كنتى جبتيلى انتى الاخبار يا جوجو *


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*بما ان شقاوة رجعت ونورت المنتدى بعد غياب 
احب اقولها نورتى يا بيبى 
وبجد كنت مفتقدينك جدااااا 
ووحشتنا مشاركاتك ومواضيعك وشقاوتك 
واحلى بوكيه ورد لاحلى شقاوة فى الدنيا *





​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*بهدى لبابا صوت الصورة دى 
وبقوله ربنا يخليك لينا وتفضل دايما منور المنتدى 
بحكمتك ومحبتك للكل 
وطيبة قلبك وحقيقى بعتبر حضرتك قدوتى 
ربنا يخليك لينا ويديك الصحة وطولت العمر 
*
*




*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

انا بهدى الورده البيضاء اللى هى رمز النقاء  لمنمن حبيبتى 
بنت النور اللى بعرفها من فتره طويله 
وسعيده جدا لمعرفتى بيها


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

سلآم آلمسيح مع جميعكم آخوتي

حآبب آهدي هديه بسيطه لشخص آحبه جدآ وآحترمه جدآ

هو 

آبي آلغآلي ومشُجعي آلدآئم

"آليعآزر"

هديه بسيطه آبي آلغآلي يآرب تعجبك،،

***






***

"آلوآنآت مُختلفه"


















***






"زآوية ضوئيه مُختلفه"






***

كُل سنه وحضرتك طيب وبخير وسعآده آبي آلعزيز

نعمة آلله وسلآمه يكونآن مع روحك 

؛،؛​*


----------



## اليعازر (19 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك ويبارك موهبتك الرائعة
ويبارك قلبك الطيب ومحبتك..
هدية رائعة مغموسة بالمحبة والتواضع
شكرا حبيبي...كل سنة وانت طيب.
.


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (19 ديسمبر 2013)

اهديلك شجرة الكرسماس لتظلل عليكي انتي و شريكك ايهاب


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> اهديلك شجرة الكرسماس لتظلل عليكي انتي و شريكك ايهاب



*ميرسى لزوقك يا مينا ربنا يخليك 
ميرسى جدا ﻻهدائك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## elamer1000 (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*اهدى الترنيمة دى*

*طريقك سلمهولى*

*ليكى ولكل اعضاء المنتدى*

*+++*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2013)

elamer1000 قال:


> *اهدى الترنيمة دى*
> 
> *طريقك سلمهولى*
> 
> ...


*ميرسى ليك امير
على الترنيمة الجميلة  
كل سنة وانت طيب 
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

بهدي الورده دي للملاك روزا حببتي






​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 ديسمبر 2013)

​ 





كلدانيه ^_^​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع روعة يا رورتي
اهدي حبو اعدائكم الغالية


----------



## انت شبعي (21 ديسمبر 2013)

اهدي رورو الغالية


----------



## انت شبعي (21 ديسمبر 2013)

اهدي بتول الغالية


----------



## انت شبعي (21 ديسمبر 2013)

اهدي روما ( بنت الكنيسة ) الغالية


----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


>





+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> كلدانيه ^_^​


حبيبتي واختي الغالية انتي ياحلئ مريومة
وانا احبك اكتر ياروحي
هدية اعتز بها جدااا
لااعرف كيف اعبر لك 
عن محبتك وطيبتك وقلبك الابيض
الله لايحرمني منك يارب 






http://www.google.dk/url?sa=i&rct=j...LnHeUaOkpEkze1GPP9M3AWvQ&ust=1387754112687583​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 ديسمبر 2013)

اهدي ماما كاندي الغالية


----------



## انت شبعي (21 ديسمبر 2013)

اهدي موكي الغالية


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اهدي رورو الغالية



*ميرا حبيبة قلبى وحشااااااااااانى موووووووت 

ميرسى جدا يا قمرى على الاهداء الجميل 
بس انتى نازلة حامية ليه كدا يابت هههههههههه 
بتخلصينا كلنا مرة واحدة 

التوبيك مفتوح ليكى يا قلبى كل ما تعوزى تهدى حد 
تدخلى على طول من غير ما تخبطى ههههه 
ميرسى يا حبيبتى على الاهداء الجميل 

i love you 2*​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 ديسمبر 2013)

اهدي كلدانية الغالية


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 ديسمبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> حبيبتي واختي الغالية انتي ياحلئ مريومة
> وانا احبك اكتر ياروحي
> هدية اعتز بها جدااا
> لااعرف كيف اعبر لك
> ...





حبيبه قلبي وانا بموت فيكي يعلم ربنا
ولايحرمني منك ولامن محبتك ياغاليه علي قلبي 
امووواه كبيره حببتي






​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 ديسمبر 2013)

اهدي اخويا الغالي سامح بمناسبة الامتحانات


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اهدي ماما كاندي الغالية



ميرسى حبيبه قلبى 
اجمل هديه من ارق انسانه 
ربنا يخليك يا قمر 
كل سنه وانت طيبه وبخير وسعاده يارب ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اهدي روما ( بنت الكنيسة ) الغالية





شكرا حبيبه قلبي مرموره
وبهديكي دي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




جدااااا والرغي معاكي ^_^

​


----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اهدي كلدانية الغالية


 شكراااا حبيبتي
اهدائك الجميل علية جداااا
تسلميلي ياغالية ربنا يخليكي يارب


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*اهدى حبو حبيبة قلبى 
اطييب انسانة واطيب قلب شوفته فى حياتى 
*



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

* ماما امة حبيبة قلبى 
اطيب قلب فى الدنيا كلها 
واحن ام ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب يا احلى ماما *
*احلى  ورد لاحلى ماما *





​


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

الى
*candy shop حبيبة الجماهير*






​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2014)

*بقالى كتير مدخلتش الموضوع ده 
وحبيت اهدى لحد غالى عليا اوى 
الورد ده 
هى حبيبتى ايمى ارق ايمليا فى المنتدى *



​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 فبراير 2014)

أهدي باقة من الورود الى كافة اعضاء المنتدى


----------

